# Diamond Resorts



## Andy Merlin (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever sold their DRI points through a company called Sell My Timeshare?  I have been offered a way out of my points by them but the deal does seem too good to be true - which probably means that it is too good.  Any advice would be gratefully received
Thanks
Andy


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 10, 2013)

Is this the company?  If not please provide a link to their web site.

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/

There are many TS companies that use similar sounding names and you have to be careful.

The one I have linked to doesn't sell your timeshare as far as I know, they just list it on their site for a fee.

And as you stated, if it sounds too good it probably is not true.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 10, 2013)

Here are some links to "sell my timeshare"

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202213

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160291

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141100

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95848

There are more.

Good Luck


----------

